# Hank's EAGLE Raceway presents FALLOUT



## alpink

*FALL OUT*
Saturday OCTOBER 27 2012
Classes:
1)	TJ/PS Pro Stock t-jet- (formerly TJ/S t-jet stock) original copper bottom chassis. Stock 16 ohm unbalanced arms only. Narrow double flanged wheels (plastic, brass, aluminum, or steel) and stock width slip on silicone tires allowed. Original copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs. NO braids or shunts. Wheelie bars allowed. Hard plastic injection molded and resin cast, screw mounted bodies allowed. NO vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 22 grams
2)	TJ/M t-jet modified- Modifications are 5.5 ohm armature. Any ceramic magnet allowed. One traction magnet, any motor brushes, any gears, any wheel and tire combination. Weighted front wheels allowed No braids or shunts. Copper or silver chassis allowed. "NO QUADS"'. Now including Johnny Lightning and Auto World Ultra-G chassis. Minimum Weight 20 grams. Maximum Weight 25 grams
3)	AFX/S AFX & MagnaTraction Stock- armature, per (i.e. 14.5-ohm for magna-traction, 5.5 ohm for non-magna-traction). Slip on silicone tires of stock diameter. O-rings may be substituted for front tires. Stock magnets according to specific chassis. Johnny Lightning and Auto World cars allowed. Ultra-Gs permitted with traction magnets removed. Minimum weight 20 grams. Maximum weight 25 grams
4)	AFX/M A/FX modified- 5.5 ohm armature allowed. Any ceramic magnet allowed.. One (1) traction magnet, any motor brushes, gears, wheels and tires. No braids or shunts. UltraG chassis allowed. Minimum weight 21 grams.
5)	4G/S+D Specialty/4-Gear Stock and Dragster- Stock armature and magnets per chassis. Slip on silicone tires. Auto World chassis allowed with traction magnets REMOVED. Minimum weight 21 grams. Max weight 26 grams. 
6) P/PM Pancake Pro Mod- Any chassis that has 3 or 4 gears on top plate allowed. Any armature allowed that ohms no lower than 3.5 ohms. Polymer motor magnets allowed. Pickup shoe braids & shunts allowed. Traction magnets allowed, max of two (2). Any motor brushes, gears, wheels and tires allowed. Any plastic body allowed. All other mods Ok. Minimum weight 21 grams.
7) I/S Inline Stock- This includes any inline car readily available with a stock motor, magnets and gearing. Slip on silicone tires allowed. Tyco, Tomy, AFX, Lifelike, etc. NO Wizzard or SlotTech cars. Minimum weight 18 grams
8)	D/S Door Slammer- 5.5 ohm armature allowed (hot- stock motor). Polymer & baked NEO motor magnets, pickup shoe braids allowed. Shunts allowed. Any motor brushes, gears, wheels and tires. DIE CAST BODY. minimum of 57 grams.​BLUE COMET MC
4042 Mensch Road, Skippack, PA. 19473
Doors open 8 am Qualifying at 11 am
1/64 scale 1/4 mile 32' overall length, WIZZARD drag strip
TJ/PS body must be hard plastic and mount using original mounting screw holes in chassis.
other classes may use resin cast and hard plastic bodies that are securely mounted to chassis.​


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oooh! Somehow or another, I am gonna try this one!! Not sure which class, but I'll make something!! Maybe I'll win the booby prize!! :lol:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Locking the date in.


----------



## FastZ28

What! Over 3 month away
Help I need a racing fix!!!
Well I suppose I need to finish up a couple cars yet and I can wear out my currently running cars till then and rebuild them.:thumbsup:

I am very much looking forward to this:woohoo:


----------



## alpink

bump it up


----------



## alpink

get em tuned and tested. LOL


----------



## alpink

another bump back to page 1


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

One month and counting boys!!


----------



## sidejobjon

Joe,
Any room in the van?
sjj


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

sidejobjon said:


> Joe,
> Any room in the van?
> sjj


Of coase Johnny. :dude:


----------



## macmagee

*hanks fall brawl*

okay guys 2 weeks to go is everyone ready?
cant wait to race and see all my friends
see you guys there.

mac


----------



## ctsvowner

Hey guys. I will make no promises but Tom and I have been working on a few cars and while I am not sure if I can make it. If I have a open window and the opportunity I will be there.

Dave


----------



## alpink

looking forward to having everyone that can attend for a real good time racing.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Cool Dave. Hope you 2 can make it. 

Looking forward to hanging with all the fellas.


----------



## alpink

ONE WEEK LEFT TO TWEEK AND TUNE. hope everyone can find their way. see you there!


----------



## sidejobjon

alpink said:


> ONE WEEK LEFT TO TWEEK AND TUNE. hope everyone can find their way. see you there!


AL,
AWEEK 2 TWEEK & MEET & GREET. Who`s coming I now Joe s, Bob Burns ?
I only had time for some TJ/PS. Can wait to see D/S
See you there or be square 
SJJ


----------



## FastZ28

Just noticed that the 4G/PS Specialty/4-Gear Pro Stock class isn't listed. Will we be running those?


----------



## alpink

not this time, but I will be taking a poll to help determine classes for the next race.
I don't want to try more than 8 classes in a day and we have to disappoint someone by doing that. sorry.


----------



## alpink

Saturday, Saturday, Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sidejobjon

Under two days bump
Sjj


----------



## sidejobjon

Darrel were are you? You better be tuning for saturday!!!!!!!t
SJJ


----------



## alpink

hey guys, the excitement is building.
who can knock Mike off his throne?
who is the unknown dark horse set to surprise the usual winners?
better show up, it just might be YOU!


----------



## Super Coupe

I will show up but it won't be me..lol. See ya's all in the A.M. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## alpink

happy to announce that all is ready for tomorrow's gala event. the track is assembled, freshly cleaned and tested.
doors open at 8am and racing starts at 11ISH.
all are welcome and there are always loaner cars to use.
Sgrig is expected to be in attendance to help folks with their cars and he will probably have some of his custom wound arms available for sale.
looking forward to a fun day of qualifying and eliminations.
see ya there bright and early
al


----------



## tjetsgrig

Ok, I did it! Got everyones P/PM chassis' done!! Now it's time for 1.5 hrs sleep!! see ya there!!

JS


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

On our way, sitting in Friendlys waiting for breakfast. :dude:


----------



## ctsvowner

Hey Al is this where I can put my pictures?


----------



## ctsvowner




----------



## ctsvowner

Thats all I got as my camera was still filled from last weekends event at the NJ shore


----------



## alpink

yep, this is a great place for the pictures. thank you for helping.
here is an album with more pictures and I think some pictures from the spring event snuck in too.
http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm46/alpink/Hanks Fall Shootout 10271012a/
I'll have results report real soon and post a few pics from the album linked to. there are a lot of pics this time as nearly everyone took turns with the camera, so enjoy the album and I'll get a few select pics up here later.









Hank and I









SJJ, Joeskylark & Mike C









me & MAC









Hank & Bob (fastZ28 )









me & Jim Panick ( the Mike Slayer )









Darryl ( sjracer)









Eric Hirt aka Mobydidit


----------



## alpink

Kelvin









Cordell (ninjatek)









Dave 









Tom









Sgrig









group 









group









Scott Dunlap & Cordell

apologies to Dave and Tom if I have confused them again.


----------



## alpink

TJ/PS 
TQ ……...Mike… Green Al’s Auto …. 1.436 @ 12.38
1st Mike……………Green Al’s Auto…. 1.439 @ 12.52 …. .520
2nd Eric ……………Dodge ………..………1.633 @ < 10.4 .. .415
Low ET .Mike ..Green Al’s Auto …...1.409 @ 12.49
TJ/M
TQ ……. Joe …Purple Willys ……..…..0.899 @ 19.96
1st Eric …………55 Chevy ……….………0.890 @ 20.14 … .444
2nd Joe ………Purple Willys …….….….0.984 @ 17.87 … .343
Low ET. Eric.. 55 Chevy …………..…..0.850 @ 20.27
AFX/S
TQ …….Mike…Camaro ………..….….. 0.923 @ 20.41
1st Mike ……..55 Chevy …………..…..1.041 @ 19.82 … .400
2nd Joe ……Sliver Chevelle …………..1.021 @ 18.71 … .442
Low ET. Mike. Camaro …………….……0.923 @ 20.41
AFX/M
TQ…...Mike …Camaro3 …………...…..0.723 @ 27.89
1st Mike ……….Camaro3 ………..……..0.734 @ 27.46 … .495
2nd Mike ………Camaro6 ………..……..0.812 @ 21.59 … .476
Low ET. Mike .Camaro3 ………...…….0.723 @ 27.89
4G/S&D
TQ … Mike .. Vega …………….…………1.066 @ 17.37
1st Mike …...Vega ……………….……….1.100 @ 16.09 … .401
2nd Bob … Grand Am …………..………1.335 @ 12.82 … .361
Low ET. Mike .Vega ……………..………1.041 @ 17.11
P/PM
TQ … Tom . Black Mustang …….…..0.535 @ 39.12
1st Jim ……..Red Vette …………………0.602 @ 31.36 … .434
2nd Mike …….Vette ……………….…….0.559 @ 35.12 … .341
Low ET. Tom . Black Mustang ….…0.535 @ 39.12
I/S
TQ …Eric …. Mustang …………….……0.692 @ 24.98
1st Darryl .. Red Porsche …………….0.750 @ 21.73 … .407
2nd Eric ….Mustang …………………….0.665 @ 25.60 … .518
Low ET. Eric Mustang ………….……..0.661 @ 26.82
D/S
TQ … Hank ..57 Chevy ……….……..0.708 @ 28.58
1st Hank …… 57 Chevy ………………0.711 @ 28.26 … .429
2nd Mike ……..S10 ……………………..0.721 @ 25.74 … .353
Low ET. MAC . AC Delco ……………0.687 @ 28.63

A huge thanx to all our devoted racers for making this event so rewarding. Attending were: Kelvin, Cordell, Eric, Bob, Tom, Dave, MAC, Darryl, Jim, Joe, Mike, John, Sgrig, Scott, Hank & myself. Special thanx to Dave & Tom for providing a nice custom rod very much like the Paddy Wagon as a prize to the first perfect .400 reaction during competition. Mike won that in his winning final run of the AFX/S (AFX Stock ) class. Mike was our return Top Eliminator with 39 wins, followed by; Joe with 29, Eric with 17, Bob with 12, MAC with 10 & Darryl with 9. Congratulations to everyone for competing in a friendly, honest and responsible manner.


----------



## alpink




----------



## alpink

400 light


----------



## alpink

Jim Panic takes out Mike C in the final of Pancake ProMod to win his first event class in his third participation of HO drag racing









Jim accepts his first place prize from Hank









Mike happy to get second place in Pancake ProMod and glad to see Jim get his first event 1st place to pop his cherry!









Hank running a class of racing









Bob and Mike facing off in the final of 4 Gear Stock.









Mike getting his award for 4G/S









Bob getting his 2nd place award in only his second time of competing in HO drag racing


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks to Hank and Al for giving us a fun day of racing. 

It was a blast. 

The competition is getting harder and harder. The more that come, the better it will get. Can't wait for the spring race.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Good turn out!!! Glad everyone had a good time!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sidejobjon

All,
The track & the timer is a must see. Great to do some well organized HO racing. And get some tuning tips from the best out there.
Congrats Mike 
Thanks Hank ,Al, Jim, Joe for driving & Mike great lunch. For a Funtastic Day
SJJ


----------



## ctsvowner

Al and Hank Thank You for putting in the time to make this event the success that it was.

Hank be sure to Thank the BCMC club for the use of their venue.

I had a great time and enjoyed being a part of it. 

I was thrilled to see so many trying so hard to win the trophy prize that I brought. It takes me many hours to make each one, and to see the expression on the winners face makes it worthwhile.










Dave


----------



## 65 COMET

*Thanks to all racers and Al*

:wave::woohoo::woohoo:Hello all!I fienally did it!Joined the sight.Iwould like to thank everyone who showed up.You guys are the reason we keep on doing this.All the fun and exsightment makes it all worth it!I would like to thank Al for posting times and pictures,and to who ever posted all the other pictures.Have fun and keep on dragging!!! HANK


----------



## Super Coupe

WOOHOO!!!! Welcome aboard 65 Comet (Hank) I had a great time at the drags and good seeing everyone. Hope by next time I can get my reaction times right instead of red lighting. It's all in fun. Thanks Hank and Al for a good day of racing.
>Tom<


----------



## ctsvowner

Wow we are graced with Hank joining the forum. Thanks Hank for the fun day of drags.


----------



## alpink

WOW, welcome Hank ..... and ya did it all by Y'self!


----------



## dlw

ctsvowner said:


> Al and Hank Thank You for putting in the time to make this event the success that it was.
> 
> Hank be sure to Thank the BCMC club for the use of their venue.
> 
> I had a great time and enjoyed being a part of it.
> 
> I was thrilled to see so many trying so hard to win the trophy prize that I brought. It takes me many hours to make each one, and to see the expression on the winners face makes it worthwhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Are those repops of the Hot Wheels Paddy Wagon canopies?


----------



## alpink

they are all individually handmade bodies that are unique in nature.


----------



## Super Coupe

dlw said:


> Are those repops of the Hot Wheels Paddy Wagon canopies?


They are all hand made as Al stated out of flat sheets of styrene. I was there watching Dave at work,I tried it but was not very successful at all.
Keep up the cool work Dave.
>Tom<


----------

